# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wein und Prostatakrebs

## Anonymous1

Rotwein in Maßen soll dem Krebs entgegenwirken. Was wisst Ihr davon?

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter,

vielleicht ist das der Grund, daß man Untermieter sich wohl immer noch in der Kapsel befindet, denn Rotwein wird bei mir nie alle.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Hutschi,
meiner war trotz intensiver Rotwein-Prophylaxe schon auf dem Weg Richtung Samenblasen. Dabei wurde er allerdings gestoppt, zwar nicht durch Rotwein, sondern durch das Skalpell des Chirurgen. 
Im Rahmen der Rezidiv-Vorbeugung bevorzuge ich derzeit Burgunder (Pommard, Volnay), aber auch diverse Gewächse italienischer Provenienz. Da sollte man dann doch nicht sparen! Weißweine trinke ich ohne medizinische Zielsetzung. Bisher bin ich mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden (s. Profil).
Wo liegen deine Vorlieben?
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

Hallo Wassermann,

habe ganz versäumt, auf Deine Frage hinsichtlich der bevorzugten Weinsorten einzugehen. Als Hamburger hat es mich vor 45 Jahren nach Mannheim verschlagen, und ich lebe nun seit 30 Jahren privat in der schönen Pfalz. Als ehemaliger Biertrinker - Holsten-Brauerei oder St. Pauli - habe ich eine ganze Weile gebraucht, die Vorzüge des Weins zu erkennen. Trotzdem hat mich unser gemeinsamer Untermieter erwischt. Es ist nur natürlich, daß ich die berühmten Pfälzer Rieslinge und besonders die zahlreichen Rotweinde z. B. eines Knipsers aus Laumersheim, der schon zahlreiche Goldmedaillen und 1. Preise eingeheimst, bevorzuge. Aus meiner aktiven Zeit sind allerdings auch noch etliche Schätzchen von Hawesco aus der ganzen Welt übrig geblieben. Wie gesagt, besonders Rotwein geht hier nie aus. Laß es Dir weiter gut schmecken und mit Deinem PSA wird es sicher noch oft Anlaß dazu geben.

Gruß Hutschi.

----------


## OliverB

Es tut so gut, Euch hier entspannt und bei bester Laune plaudern zu hören. Da werde ich mal gleich ein Gläschen Rotwein auf unser aller Gesundheit trinken - einen australischen Cabernet-Shiraz. Gruß OliverB ;-)))

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Hutschi, liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

bei Riesling habe ich auch sehr gute Entdeckunen in der Pfalz gemacht., schätze aber die herben, mineralisch wirkenden aus dem Saar-Ruwer Gebiet in letzter Zeit ganz besonders..

Im übrigen wollte ich das Thema dahingehend wieder aufleben lassen, als die Frage nach der Rolle des Alkohols bei der Entstehung bzw. der Progression des PK nicht behandelt wurde. In Broschüren wird "übermäßiger Alkoholgenuss" als eine mögliche Ursache für PK genannt. Gibt es dazu seriöse Untersuchungen?

Alles Gute

----------


## Helmut.2

An alle Weinliebhaber,

in eines der "Michel Montignac" Büchern habe ich mal gelesen, daß eine bestimmte französische Weinsort sehr gut gegen Prostatakrebs sein soll aber ich habe die Stelle noch nicht gefunden, ich werde es Euch umgehend berichten wenn ich sie gefunden habe.

Soviel ich noch in Erinnerung habe kostete eine Flasche -bei Google nachgeschaut- etwa 18 - 20  es handelt sich schon um einen erstklassigen Wein!

Mein Großvater pflegte zu sagen "Zürpfle muß me de Win met suffe"

Um Paracelsius berühmter Satz nicht zu vergessen "mäßig aber regelmäßig!" und wie MD Myers in seinem Buch geschrieben hat soll man ein gewisses Maß an Alkohol zu sich nehmen!

Herzlichen Dank für die Übersetzung!

Liebe Grüsse, Helmut

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

Hallo Wassermann,

eben habe ich Deine Frage von letzter Woche entdeckt. Ja, es gibt seriöse Untersuchungen, und zwar von Prof. Dr. med. Dr.h.c. Manfred V. Singer, dem Direktor der II. Medizinischen Universitätsklinik Mannheim. Er hat nach meiner Erinnerung neben wissenschaftlichen Vorträgen auch ein Buch geschrieben. Bitte, versuche doch mal telefonisch unter 0621/383-2380 Kontakt zu bekommen. Man wird Dir dort sicher mehr Informationen geben können.

*"Fröhlich sein, Gutes tun und die Spatzen pfeifen lassen"*
(Don Bosco)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Accipere quam facere - praestat iniuram - "Unrecht erleiden ist besser als Unrecht tun" , lieber Dieter, ich habe das auf einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz geführt, denn es ist schon richtig, daß der von Dir angestoßene Thread unsere kleinen Rangeleien nicht verdient. Ich hatte Dich etwas spontan, natürlich scherzhaft, zu einem Drink eingeladen. Deine Antwort leider:

Tut mir leid, Hutschi, das Thema ist mir zu wichtig. Deshalb möchte ich auf Stil und Inhalt Deines letzten Beitrages (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=18) nicht eingehen. Es wäre sehr wertvoll, wenn sich die Beiträge in diesem Thread mit folgender Frage befassen würden:

Nun, Stil und Inhalt meiner Erwiderung auf Deine ausschließlich dem Ziel dienenden Richtigstellung eines - o, wie schlimm - Fehlers, erscheinen auch unter meinem heutigen Blickwinkel als angemessen, und zwar in Anbetracht der sich aus Deinem sehr impfindsamen Wesen plötzlich enfaltenden leicht beleidigt sich äußernden Retourkutsche. Lieber Dieter, ich würde gern mal mit Dir lachen. Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, daß das gelingt? Im übrigen gilt für mich seit Lateinstundenzeiten*:  "Jeder Mensch kann sich irren, doch nur ein Narr verharrt im Irrtum*".   (Cicero)

Dieter, Du hattest diesen Thread so fröhlich begonnen, komm und trink ein Glas guten Rotwein, und auch Dein nun so lebhaft weiter geführter Thread weiter oben wird zu einem guten Ende kommen. 

*"Unsere Träume können wir erst dann verwirklichen, wenn wir uns entschließen, daraus zu erwachen*"         (Josephine Baker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter

nochmal ein letzter Versuch *Dieter *  Ansonsten  hätte ich verstanden, daß Du nur auf Konfrontation aus bist. Immer alles besser wissen. Austeilen, aber nicht einstecken können. Zitat *Dieter: * 
Hallo Hutschi,

wieder einmal muß ich dich verbessern. Zur Zeit macht man sich erst mal nur Gedanken über die unausgewogene BPS-Homepage. Das Forum ist eine andere Sache.
Gruß Dieter

Du bist für das Forum eine enorme Bereicherung. Warum vergeudest Du Dein immenses Talent mit solchen unnötigen Scharmützeln. Mir eine Seite aus blaue Ratgeber 17 fast triumphierend unter die Nase zu halten, weil ich wohl eine alte Ausgabe im Klinikum Mannheim erwischt habe. Wer macht so was? Du hast es doch bei Deiner Intelligenz gar nicht nötig , Profilneurose zu haben. Ich hatte Dir mit einer freundschaftlichen Geste einen Versöhnungstrunk angeboten. Wenn Du ihn dann verschmähen möchtest, werde ich bestimmt zukünftig vermeiden, Dir noch einmal in die Quere zu kommen, und das wäre eigentlich schade.

*"Seele des Menschen, wie gleichst du dem Wasser; Schicksal des Menschen, wie gleichst du dem Wind"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Abschied von einer Weinprobe*

Diesen aus ersichtlichen Gründen noch einmal reanimierten Thread möchte ich heute zu Grabe tragen.
Vielleicht gelingt es einem wirklichen Weinliebhaber, dieser so harmonisch begonnen Plauderstunde noch einmal Leben einzuhauchen. Ich habe es leider nicht vermocht.

*"Bevor du dich daran machst, die Welt zu verbessern, gehe dreimal um dein Haus"       * (Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

*Rotwein ist für alte Knaben
eine von den besten Gaben
*(Wilhelm Busch)

----------


## zuerij

Mit grossem Neid verfolge ich diesen Thread. Nachdem mein Urologe in der Klinik nach Biopsieresultat und Start der Hormontherapie (Zoladex 3-monatlich, Zometa monatlich, während eines Monats Casodex) auf meine Frage, ob denn Rotwein erlaubt sei geantwortet hatte: selbstverständlich, war für mich die Welt fast ein bisschen heiterer. Nur: Nach einer gewissen Zeit entwickelte mein Körper eine starke Abneigung gegen jede Form von Alkohol. Wenn ich nur daran rieche, zieht sich mein Magen zusammen :-((
Also ZUM WOHL allen, die einen guten Tropfen geniessen können.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich lieber zuerij,

bei einer solchen Therapie hat faßt jeder von uns das Selbe erlebt, der beste Wein mundet hier nicht mehr!

Da muß Du leider durch. Die aller besten Wünsche und Erfolg sollen Dich bekleiden!

Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Abneigung gegen jede Form von Alkohol*

Hallo zuerij, hallo Helmut,

schön, daß Ihr diesem Thread noch mal Leben eingehaucht habt, wenn auch noch nicht wieder mit der nötigen Begeisterung für z.B. Rotwein.
Trotz ziemlich erfolgreicher DHB und nun wieder 69 Tage Casodex + Proscar, habe ich nie von meinen geliebten trockenen Rieslingen und ebensolchen guten Rotweinen fern bleiben müssen. Im Gegenteil, seit ich hier in der Pfalz eine neue Heimat gefunden habe, bekommt mir dieser Göttertrunk ohne Unterbrechung, d. h. ich trinke ohnehin nur bei 2
Gelegenheiten, nämlich immer wenns regnet und wenns nicht regnet.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, daß es Euch bald wieder so richtig munden möge.  

*"Der Weise redet nicht; der Redende weiß nicht"  *   (Laotse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Hutschi,

Dein Grund Wein zu trinken gefällt mir. Früher, vor dem 11. September 2001, als ich noch in größerem Umfang Aktien besaß, habe ich ebenso gedacht. Abends habe ich zu meiner Frau gesagt:" Lass uns eine Flasche Champagner aufmachen, wir haben heute 2.000,00 EURO verdient". Am nächsten Tag:" Frau, heute haben wir 2.000,00 EURO verloren. Lass uns eine Flasche Champagner aufmachen, auf die 30,00 Mark kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an".
Bei uns gehört zu jedem Essen eine Flasche Wein. Egal ob es Bratkartoffeln oder ein Gourmet-Menu gibt. Ich habe einen gut ausgestatteten Weinkeller mit ca. 300 Flaschen bestehend aus insgesamt ca. 50 verschiedenen Sorten. (Weißweine, Rotweine, Rose, Cremant, Champagner).
Für meine Frau und mich gehört ein guter Tropfen stets dazu. Einen Grund gibts sowieso täglich.
Also Du hanseatischer Pfälzer, laß es Dir weiterhin gut gehen. Das Leben ist viel zu kurz, um einen schlechten Wein zu trinken, sage ich immer. Solltest Du mal hier in der Nähe sein, schau halt bei mir rein. Bei mir sind stets mehrere Weißweine von der Loire, von der saarländischen Mosel, aus Baden und verschiedenen anderen Regionen im Kühlschrank. Bei Rotweinen liebe ich fast alle Italiener, außer Piemont-Weine. Vor allem bin ich ein Liebhaber für das Gebiet Toscana, und hier insbesondere das Bogherie-Gebiet. 
Jetzt muss ich Schluss machen, mir läuft gerade der Mund über. Es ist aber noch zu früh, eine Flasche aufzumachen. Wart ich halt noch ein wenig.


Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang A.

----------


## Helmut.2

Wer abnehmen will, muss viel trinken

wer viel Wasser trinkt, nimmt schneller ab, raten viele Diäbücher. Eine Studie der Berliner Charité und das Institut für Ernährungsforschung in Potsdam bestätigt diesen Rat.

Nicht nur des Sättigungseffekt es Wassers hilft demnach Kalorien-Sparen. Der Körper braucht auch mehr Energie, um seine Temperatur konstant zu halten: 

Schon 1,5  2 Liter reichen, um täglich rund 100 Kilokalorien einzusparen, fanden die Forscher herraus . Das sind bis zu 36 000 Kilokalorien oder 5 Kg Fett im Jahr.

Am besten geeignet sei kühles Leitungswasser, so die Wissenschaftler. Denn ein hoher Gehalt an Mineralstoffen schwächt den effekt ab, * ae

So habe ich Heute in der Tegernseer Zeitung Gesundheit & Wissen gelesen.

Meine Bemerkung dazu: 
Ich meine die Wissenschaftler haben sich verrechnet denn es sind nicht 5 kg sondern 4 kg Fett.
Denn 36 000 Kilocalorien : 9 000 Kilocalorien = 4 000 g Fett = 4 kg Fett
Dann kommt noch hinzu, daß wenn man gewillt ist abzunehmen, treibt einwenig oder auch zuviel Bewegung (Sport) und hier wird Fett = in Muskelaufbau umgewandelt und der Rest ist abgebautes Fett = Energiegehalt! 

Denn folgende Nährstoffe liefern an Energiegehalt


1 g Eiweis...........17 kj.4 kcal.
1 g (verwertbare) Kohlenhytrade 17 kj.4 kcal.
1 g Fett............37 kj.9 kcal.
1 g Alkohol.............29 kj.7 kcal.

Also, es ist viel zu tun, packen wir es an.

Es grüßt Euch, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Wein für die Prostata*

Zitat *Wolfgang* :Jetzt muss ich Schluss machen, mir läuft gerade der Mund über. Es ist aber noch zu früh, eine Flasche aufzumachen. Wart ich halt noch ein wenig.

Hallo Wolfgang, vor über 40 jahren war ich mit einer waschechten Saarländerin verheiratet. Also in der Gegend, die ich nicht nur beruflich oft bereist habe, kenne ich mich aus. Ansonsten sieht man mich auch oft in Alsace bevorzugt Winstub Gilg in Mittelbergheim oder bei Fritz in Ottrott. Man kann von da herrliche Wanderungen auf den Odilienberg mit Kloster unternehmen, aber bitte vor der ganzen Flasche.

*"Der edle Mensch ist in Frieden mit sich selbst, der Gemeine macht sich ständig Sorgen"         * (Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo, alle Freunde einer guten Flasche Wein, über Weihnachten/Neujahr habe ich in meinem Urlaubsort auf einer Weinkarte zum Weihnachtsabend folgende Sätze gelesen:

*Die Macht des Weines:*

Das Auge soll die Klarheit prüfen wie auch die Farbe und den Glanz, der Zunge bleibt es vorbehalten, zu rühmen seine Eleganz.

Die Nase sei nicht zu vergessen, weil sie die Blume offenbart; wenn alle Sinne selig werden, dann hat der Wein die rechte Art.

Dann ist in wonnigem Genießen der eine Mensch dem andern gleich. Was Marx und Engels nicht vollbrachten - Der Wein - vereinigt arm und reich.

*"Erinnerungen sind Wärmflaschen fürs Herz"*
(Rudolf Fernau, deutscher Schauspieler)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Freunde,

sagt doch mal, da Rotwein gut ist gegen unseren Untermieter, welche tägliche Dosis empfiehlt Ihr zur Vertreibung?  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Harro

*Rotweindosis*

Hallo, Hans (GL), hier in der Pfalz ist ein Schoppen oft das gängige Maß für aktive oder besser regelmäßige Weintrinker, und diese Menge ist auch meine Standarddosis. Mit meiner Frau habe ich aber nun aus Gewichtsgründen (also wegen BMI) ein neues stillschweigendes Abkommen getroffen, wonach nur an den 3 Wochenendtagen dieser Schoppen akzeptiert wird. Ich versuche, mich daran zu halten. Ein Schoppen sind in den hier gängigen Gläsern dafür tatsächlich ein halber Liter. 

*"Feiertage sind Atempausen der Seele"*
(Walter Nenzel, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Weingenieser,

Ein Gläschen in Ehren... , wenn nach einem Schoppen Wein auf eine Portion Nudeln bzw. Teigwaren verzichtet wird sind die kcal. wieder halbwegs ausgeglichen!

Was die alten Römer schon wußten! Prost

Helmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

In den letzten Jahren bin ich vom Biertrinker zum Rotweingenießer konvertiert und probiere gerne immer wieder einen anderen Wein aus. 
Einen Abend ohne, möchte ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen.

Einen schönen Abend
Hans

----------


## Harro

*Ein Bett am Weinberg*

Hallo, Freunde der Plauderecke, Heinz Horrmann schreibt in seiner unnachahmlichen Art heute in der "WAMS" zu obigem Thema:

http://www.welt.de/wams_print/articl..._Weinberg.html

Da kommt doch direkt ein Verlangen auf, irgendwo auch mal so Station zu machen.

*"Einsichtig ist, wer sich nicht grämt über das, was er nicht hat, sondern sich freut über das, was er hat"*
(Demokrit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Große Gewächse leuchten bunt

*Holle, Freunde eines guten Tropfens, am vergangenen Wochenende konnten zahlreiche Zuschauer ein einmaliges Spektakel auf den Weinbergen an der "Deutschen Weinstraße" erleben:

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/metro...002275729.html

Herrliche Fotos vom "Haardter Schlößchen" inmitten der beleuchteten oder angestrahlten Weinberge konnten geschossen werden, und dabei wurde auch so mancher Schoppen geleert.

*"Wolken ziehen schnell vorüber, und die Sonne scheint jeden Tag"
*(Rabindranath Tagore, indischer Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Käse und Rotwein - ein Klischee

*Hallo, Freunde eines guten Tropfens, Hendrik Thoma erläutert heute in der "WAMS", dass es zum Käse nicht immer ein guter Rotwein sein muss:

http://www.welt.de/wams_print/articl..._Klischee.html

Das will ich gern unterstreichen, denn meine Frau hat heute mit Käse im Heißluftbackofen überbackenen mehr als daumendicken Spargel serviert. Da durfte es trotz leckerem Käse nur ein trockener Pfälzer Riesling sein. 

*"Die Willenskraft der Schwachen heißt Eigensinn"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Übrigens

*Hallo, Freunde eines guten Tropfens, der "Mannheimer Morgen" berichtet wieder einmal unter der Rubrik "Übrigens" wie folgt:

übrigens sind die Pfälzer sehr lebensfrohe und gesprächige Menschen. Während die Norddeutschen bei ihrem Ostfriesentee ausführlich "snacken und klönen", der Schwabe manchmal lange "schwätzt", die hessische "Gosch" gern spazieren geht, überzeugt der Pfälzer in der Regel durch äußerste Präzision und Treffsicherheit im Ausdruck - wobei er es im Allgemeinen vorzüglich versteht, in freundlicher Offenheit und Gelassenheit, seine Gedanken und Emotionen zu artikulieren. Besonders deutlich wird die spezifische Art der Pfälzer Kommunikation auf Weinfesten oder in der Weinstube. Ein Neustadter sitzt am Abend auf dem Marktplatz vor seinem Wein und sinniert. Kommt ein alter Bekannter vorbei, und der Dialog entwickelt sich wie folgt: "Unn?".."Wie?" - "Jou" - "Selbschd" - "Gut" - "Schää." - "Alla dann!" Damit ist doch alles gesagt.

*"Der große Reichtum unseres Lebens sind die kleinen Sonnenstrahlen, die jeden Tag auf unseren Weg fallen"
*(unbekannt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Mein Problem, Hutschi, ist, dass ich den Käse wie alle Milchprodukte aus meinem Speiseplan gestrichen habe. Spargel mag zwar wohlschmeckend sein, seine tumorhemmenden Wirkungen haben sich mir leider auch noch nicht erschlossen. Vielleicht sollte man ihn mit Curcuma und Olivenöl statt Butter zubereiten? Die krebshemmenden Eigenschaften von Resveratrol im Rotwein hingegen haben sich bis zu mir herumgesprochen. Leider ist der Wein häufig sehr stark mit Pestiziden belastet. Das könnte in der realen Wirklichkeit das Resveratrol kompensieren. Hinzu kommt, dass man sich mit einem Schoppen Wein leicht mal eben 200 kcal einschmeißen kann und damit 10% des täglichen Brennstoffbedarfs eines erwachsenen Menschen abgedeckt hat. Anders ausgedrückt, Rotwein passt nicht sehr gut zur kalorienreduzierten Ernährung, die Rudolf Stratmann hier so gerne propagiert.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Fatal

*Hallo, Winfried, das kann aber ganz schön anstrengend sein, wenn man auf so viele leckere Sachen verzichtet. Trotz langer Wanderungen mit Rucksack, viel Wasser dabei, Bananen, Nüsse, Schokolade sowie getrocknete Pflaumen und Aprikosen, lasse ich mir bei einem Zwischenstopp immer einen Schoppen (ein halber Liter) Rotwein, bevorzugt trockener Dornfelder, und zwar immer direkt von dem Winzer, der keine Pestizide versprüht, gut schmecken. Wegen der Nähe zum Elsaß komme ich dabei auch mal zu französisch angehauchter Kost. Im L'Auberge de I'II, dessen Senior Paul Haeberlin mit 84 Jahren am Samstag gestorben ist, konnte man draußen im Park auch mal in Wandertracht ein wenig schwelgen oder genießen. Das Leben ist doch so kurz, Winfried. Erinnere Dich bitte an den uralten Spaß, als der Arzt seinen Patienten fragte:
"Rauchen Sie?" "Nein" "Trinken Sie?" "Nein" "Haben Sie noch GV?" "Nein" - "Ja, warum wollen Sie dann noch 100 Jahre alt werden?"

*"Wer Heiratsgesuche, Stellenbewerbungen und Grabinschriften liest, lernt die Menschheit von ihrer besten Seite kennen"
*(Georg Thomalla, deutscher Komiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...immer direkt von dem Winzer, der keine Pestizide versprüht, ...


Das kann man nun glauben oder nicht. Ich habe gewisse Zweifel daran, dass kommerzieller Weinbau ohne Pestizide überhaupt funktioniert.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ganz ohne Spritzmittel geht es nicht, etwas reduziert, ein weng mehr biologisch. Ich spreche ja lange schon von Giftreduzierung und Entgiftung.

Ein Schoppen, wenn es nicht mehr wird pro Tag ist für und PCaler zuviel.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*????

*Hallo, wie soll man das verstehen?: 

Ein Schoppen, wenn es nicht mehr wird pro Tag ist für und PCaler zuviel.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Konrad,



> Ein Schoppen, wenn es nicht mehr wird pro Tag ist für und PCaler zuviel.


Dann trinke doch den achtel Roten in einem Viertelglas, das nennt man dann, selbst überlisten oder täuschen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Alter Witz von mir

*Hallo, Helmut, ich trinke nur bei 2 Gelegenheiten: immer wenn's regnet und wenn's nicht regnet. Die Menge und die Qualität sind aber entscheidend. Was für PCaler zu viel ist, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Meiner Leber scheint es aber nach den letzten Werten der Blutmessung ganz zu gut bekommen. Ob ich die von Winfried so besorgt ins Feld geführten Kalorienwerte nun mit Reduzierung oder völligem Wegfall  von Rotwein oder Verzicht auf andere Leckereien im Sinne einer PCa gerechten Ernährung bewerkstellige, entscheide ich immer aus dem Bauch heraus. Meiner Frau wäre es allerdings wegen dem oder des BMI am liebsten, ich würde nur noch Wasser trinken. Dann möchte ich aber doch lieber von dieser schnöden Welt, die sich nichts gönnen will, Abschied nehmen. Leben und leben lassen. Das sollte unser Tun und Lassen beeinflussen.

*"Viele würden gern ein einfaches Leben führen, wenn der Weg dahin nicht so kompliziert wäre*
(Justus Jonas)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Hutschi,

du kannst aus dem Bauch entscheiden, meiner ist zu platt. Ich schau mal bei Gelegenheit, wieviel Alk wir zu uns nehmen sollten, es kommt immer auf den Fortschritt der Erkrankung an, wirst du verstehen! 
Gestern habe ich sogar mein 1. Glas Bier getrunken, nach 3,5 Jahren ohne, war gar nicht schlecht.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Tempi passati

*Hallo, lieber Konrad, Dein abgehackter Schreibstil mit der Begründung fehlender Praxis in der Bedienung einer Tastatur ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Daher meine respektlose Rückfrage zu Deiner etwas verwirrenden Einlassung weiter oben. Denke aber immer an den Leitspruch älterer Chinesen, der da etwa lautet: "Genieße das Leben, es ist später als du denkst". Er klingt fast ähnlich beklemmend wie "Kennenlernen ist der Anfang der Trennung". Das Leben ist eben eines der Schwersten.

*"Die Zukunft fällt immer anders aus als du denkst. Die Vergangenheit ändert nie mehr ihr Gesicht, darum lebe bewusst in der Gegenwart und sei mit dem zufrieden, was dir der Augenblick beschert"
*(unbekannt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Harald, Helmut und Konrad



> .... ich trinke nur bei 2 Gelegenheiten: immer wenn's regnet und wenn's nicht regnet. Die Menge und die Qualität sind aber entscheidend.


Wer dabei das richtige Maß verfehlt, sollte mal hierüber nachdenken.


Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Zustimmung und Trinkverhalten

*Hallo, lieber Heribert, seit Jahren bin ich ein ausgesprochener Fan von Kamelen. In Ländern, die über größere Kamelherden verfügen, habe ich ganz bevorzugt auch Großveranstaltungen mit jeweils mehreren Tausend Tieren wie in Indien oder Dubai besucht. Die legendären Trinkgewohnheiten und die enorme Belastbarkeit und Ausdauer dieser Tiere haben mich immer wieder fasziniert. 

 
 
Bei meiner letzten Urlaubsreise hatte ich Kontakt zu einigen lieben Jungtieren in der Nähe des West-Wing am Strand vom Emirates-Palace in Abu Dhabi. Hier wurde extra für die Kinder der Hotelgäste einigen Arabern gestattet, dort ein Zelt auch mit Reitkamelen aufzubauen. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch mit den Kamelbesitzern in Kontakt zu kommen.

*"Überlegen macht überlegen"
*(Deutsches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi


Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Credo44

Hallo Freunde, wie ist das nun mit Wein und Bier für bzw. gegen PSA?
Ist Rotwein - in Maßen - erlaubt und Bier (z.B. alkoholfreies) nicht erlaubt?
Oder ist Bier ebenfalls - trotz der Östrogene - erlaubt?
Darf man auch beides - natürlich nacheinander - trinken?
Gruß Credo

----------


## roterlars

*Des Trinkers Pflicht sie reimweis zu erklären,*
*die Höhlung in einem Zuge auszuleeren.*

*Gruss*
*Lars*

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Freunde, wie ist das nun mit Wein und Bier für bzw. gegen PSA?
> Ist Rotwein - in Maßen - erlaubt und Bier (z.B. alkoholfreies) nicht erlaubt?
> Oder ist Bier ebenfalls - trotz der Östrogene - erlaubt?
> Darf man auch beides - natürlich nacheinander - trinken?
> Gruß Credo


Trink den Rotwein lieber aus einem Weinglas und nicht aus Maßen. Wenn deine Frage wirklich ernst gemeint war........trink Du ruhig ab und zu mal ein Gläschen, es wird dir nicht schaden aber wahrscheinlich auch nichts bringen außer Genuß an der Freud. Die ganze Diskussion, was ist erlaubt und was nicht in Bezug auf Wein, Bier, etc., würde mich in deiner "relativ" erfreulichen Situation nicht jucken. 
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Ein Rotweinfan ? 

*Hallo, Freunde eines guten Tropfens:



*"Leben; das ist das Allerseltenste in der Welt, die meisten Menschen existieren nur"
*(Oscar Wilde)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Theo2000

Er enthält Lycopene... sogenannte Radikalenfänger... wie in der Tomate...auch sind in gut ausgebautem Wein noch Enzyme aktiv.. Diese gehen Entzündungen an... 

Ich wohne in einer der großen Weinbaugemeinden in der schwäbischen Toskana - Ich würde Euch einen Dornfelder oder einen Muskattrollinger empfehlen.

Er schimmert wie ein Rubin im Glas, und wenn ihr davon kostet, schmeckt ihr die Magnetkraft der Erde.... ein echt meditativer Wein .... Schließt die Augen und geniest. 
Zum Wohl
Theo

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo, Ihr Freunde des Rotweinwanderweges

es ist ja bald wieder so weit, dass man den Weg bei gefärbten Rebstockblätter wieder neu entdeckt und sich am Schoppen erfreuen kann.

Natürlich ist es ein Genuss, wenn nur die Begleiterscheinung "Alkohol" nicht so stark vertreten wäre.

Schön, das einige - mit geringem PSA - die Priorietät anders setzen können, als andere, die mit jedem Gläschen sich dem MEHR an Genuss versagen müssen.

Das hatte ja auch schon Helmut's2 Vater entdeckt, wenn Helmunt resümiert: Mein Großvater pflegte zu sagen "Zürpfle muß me de Win met suffe"
Übersetzt: Schlürfen-nippen muß man den Wein, nicht saufen.

Dafür können dann doch die Benachteiligten immer noch als Ausgleich zum Resveratolspender " rote Weintraube " greifen, oder sich ein STÜCKCHEN schwarze Schokolade - mindestens 70gr. Edelcacao - gönnen.

Mann jönnt sich ja sös nix.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harro

*Göttliche Inspiration

*Hallo, Weinfans - aus Peter Gaymanns "Weinlese" 
*
"Ein Tropfen Liebe ist mehr als ein Ozean an Wille und Verstand"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------

